# Baschy :< ?



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I entered Baschy in this upcoming contest..Whatcha think?

I miss him :,c Like, a lot. I think this pic summed up his cheery and derpy personality very, very well <3


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I totally voted for him since I was suppose to draw a pic but have gotten too busy


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Is Kies is kies! :< <3


----------



## Suzbettafish (Mar 28, 2011)

This is a great pic PewPewPew. I wish I would have not voted yet cuz I would have voted for him for sure!! I can imagine how much you must miss him, he is great! 
I said in another post that I wish we could vote for more than one cuz there are so many cute pic posted!
I hope Baschy wins!! That would be a wonderful tribute to him.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thankies hun, and ohh yeah, I miss my friend- he was a wonderful boy :'c <3 <3 <3


----------

